# fastest flatbands for 10mm lead.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

getting a pfs and i want to use flats and 10mm lead (for hunting), 
my draw lengh is 35-37 inches, 
and i want to shoot 10mm lead at about 280+ fps if its possible.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Multiple layers of TB Gold or thin latex should do the trick. To see what others have used to achieve high velocity and power check out this Topic.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Multiple layers of TB Gold or thin latex should do the trick. To see what others have used to achieve high velocity and power check out this Topic.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/


any idea what bands are used in the 11mm lead 301 fps setup ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That would be a pretty hot set up, and would be capable of whacking some pretty large stuff. I myself would like to know the band set up and draw length to get this kind of speed.

Getting this kind of speed with a ball that size may be over my ability to shoot accurately, I don't know ?

wll


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Likely a compound setup with a "sling thing" fork to use ALL of the stretch of the bands with no dead spot would come close to being the fastest SS. Bands of course would have to be strong and doubled and tapered. I dunno, no one's tested a pulley sling thing that way. I think sling things with pulleys on the forks with ball bearings in the pulleys would show significant velocity.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Read the Speed Freaks and Power Rangers Topics. One of the requirements for membership is to describe the setup. There are links to each in the 300 Club Topic.


----------

